

Life-Hack: Purging Your Closet for Clarity - NewETown
https://www.untuckedstyle.com/life-hack-purging-your-closet/

======
NewETown
As a follow-up to the BI article about capsule wardrobes
([http://www.businessinsider.com/what-are-capsule-
wardrobes-20...](http://www.businessinsider.com/what-are-capsule-
wardrobes-2015-4)) I wanted to share the method I use to keep my closet clean.

Does anyone else find routine purges useful? Every time I go through my stuff
and clean out things I haven't seen or used in months I feel way better and am
able to focus much more effectively. I know this isn't tech related but I
wanted to share, does anyone else have a similar habit or routine they do?

